# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  NIght Cap anyone

## Freakie_frog

Took this with the setting sun coming in through a window big aperture no flash and no other light other than the window.

----------


## Spaniard

Nice, may I suggest a bottle of wine and hunk of cheese for your next subject matter  :Wink:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Nice, may I suggest a bottle of wine and hunk of cheese for your next subject matter


New Years Eve Dinner 2008

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Nice shots! Love the lighting.  :Good Job:

----------

